# Tram crash



## rayc

I wonder if they started the service without switching on the road vehicle traffic light system which still have 'not in service' signs on them?

https://news.sky.com/story/stagecoa...nto-lorry-upon-launch-of-new-service-11535885


----------



## Mrplodd

Well I think it would be unlikely in the extreme that the “signals not in use” sign would have been erected AFTER the collision! 

To quote the young lady from the TV series Killing Eve.....

Oops! 

Look out for the statement from the tram operators......

“Lessons have been learnt” 

Andy


----------



## Penquin

Oh dear.......

It looks as if someone wasn't (looking thar is)......

Mose likely scenarios IMO ?

The tram driver thought he had a green light (as account says), the lorry driver had spotted the "lights not working" signs and had assumed tram driver would be seeing the same.

He continued forward and the tram hit him from the side......

Just my thoughts and I wonder whether the lorry driver could be shahid to be "driving without due care" as, other than common sense, does a tram have priority when the track crosses a road?


----------

